# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Lame travel gadgets

## Travel2

Just came across this stupid gadget, designed to hold your drink while you pull around your suitcase on wheels:


http://www.goodtugo.com/whats-a-tugo

You all KNOW that people who are actually traveling aren't going to use this...it's going to be those annoying people who pull their bag to work on the bus... and then hold up the rest of everyone getting off because they have to pull the handle up.



Anyway, do you have any lame travel gadgets that I should know about?

----------


## davisj

I do not think it's necessary things ...

----------


## sankalppatil732

Flying during the holiday season is like being imprisoned in an airborne torture chamber. The constant assault on your personal space, screaming infants, and turbulent holding patterns are enough to make anyone want to abandon all hope.

----------


## jeffronald19

It means whenever you need to close the handle you need to remove the bottle  :Confused:

----------


## KindaichiShota

I feel you so much cause this is the gadget i got on my car while I am traveling to Hokkaido. Its terrible btw

----------


## zoeymiler45

Do you think its important?

----------


## hipohaha

I will follow your suggestion, it will certainly work

----------

